
The Voyeur’s Motel, by Gay Talese - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/04/11/gay-talese-the-voyeurs-motel?intcid=mod-most-popular
======
nkurz
There was considerable discussion last week:

    
    
      The Voyeur's Motel (newyorker.com)
      286 points by MrJagil 6 days ago | 100 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11429006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11429006)

